# 10x RS2323 an eine S7-1500



## Markus (16 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

wir haben hier ein internes Projekt wo wir aus 10 PV Ladereglern Daten in die SPS auslesen wollen.
Die sprechen leider nur RS232.

Wenn man in der SIEMENS Welt bleibt, dann kann ich 10 PtP Karten für gute 2000€ kaufen und diese in ein ET200SP Rack stecken.
Für dieses Projekt ist das aber etwas überzogen...

Habt ihr Ideen?
Ich dachte bisher an günstige COM-Server
https://www.antratek.de/rs232-ether...jNid43BYmi3rG2MujE4LbnsWZlpuyYPIaAkBnEALw_wcB

Oder etwas mit einem Raspberry PI basteln.

Mein Kollege hat auch vorgeschlagen eine PtP Karte zu verbauen und diese eiskalt mit Relais umzuschalten.
Der Prozess bzw. die Geschwindigkeit würde das so zulassen.


Weitere Vorschläge?
Tipps zu Gateways und COM Servern?
Idealerweise welche die ihr selbst schon integriert habt in eine S7?
Ich vermute das RS232 Gedöns wird nur in ein TCP Päckchen verpackt, oder ist das Raketentechnik?

Danke!
Markus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2020)

Evtl. sowas in der Art:

RS232 Kanal kann per BCD Code vorgegeben werden. Evtl. gibt es sowas auch mit >= 10 Kanälen
Evtl. ist sowas günstiger als 10 einzelne Adapter

http://www.migotec.net/


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juli 2020)

Kannst Du Portserver verwenden, z.B. MOXA NPort?

PS: ach, das hast Du ja schon selbst vorgeschlagen..., würde ich auch so machen

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juli 2020)

Anno 1815 oder vielleicht auch etwas später habe ich sowas mal mit einfachen Phönix Koppelrelais gemacht.
Baudrate 9600Baud, nur RxD und TxD belegt.

Ich glaub billiger geht es kaum 


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juli 2020)

So ein Relais-Multiplexing hat man uns 2011 auch mal geliefert für die gelegentliche Parametrierung von 20 Color-Sensoren. Nur wenn regelmäßig/dauernd kommuniziert werden muß, dann würde ich doch besser die Com-Server nehmen.

Harald


----------



## van (16 Juli 2020)

Eine Relais Umschaltung hatte ich auch mal. Wurde aber nur beim Typ Wechsel umgeschalten, und nicht zyklisch. 

Das es ein internes Projekt ist würde ich das sogar so machen ...


----------



## Aventinus (16 Juli 2020)

Ich denke auch, dass ich auf die Relais-Variante zurückgreifen würde. Wenn du die RS232 des RasPi verwenden willst brauchts du 10 x RasPi + 10 x Pegelwandler. Für was hab ich vor Jahren gut 50€ gelöhnt. Dann hast du noch keine Zeile Software auf den RasPi´s. Wenn du von da per TCP/IP mit der Steuerung kommuniziernen willst ist das ja auch noch Arbeit. Dagegen sind 10 zweipolige Relais und 10 Ausgänge geschenkt und auch die SW ist überschaubar. Wenn du von einer Ladeeinheit Datenmüll bekommst ist wahrscheinlich das Relais defekt --> eins im Lager würde nicht schaden


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juli 2020)

Du kannst ja auch mal prüfen, wie weit sich die Baudrate an den Reglern heruntersetzen lässt. Wenn dort sehr niedrige Werte möglich sind (z.B. 75, 100 Bit/s), wäre evtl. auch ein Soft UART über einen normalen digitalen Eingang möglich.


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Juli 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich lieber mit RS485 aus der 1500 raus gehen und vor jeden WR einen Wandler auf RS232 in Steckerform schrauben. Wie schaut es denn eigentlich mit Leitungslängen aus ?


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juli 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> Die sprechen leider nur RS232.


Aber welche Protokoll ?
Wenn DF1 Full Duplex, oder Modbus RTU, o.Ä. dann wäre es möglich mit ein Bussystem.


----------



## Markus (17 Juli 2020)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich lieber mit RS485 aus der 1500 raus gehen und vor jeden WR einen Wandler auf RS232 in Steckerform schrauben. Wie schaut es denn eigentlich mit Leitungslängen aus ?



Hmm und wie kann die SPS die dann auseinanderhalten?


----------



## Markus (17 Juli 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber welche Protokoll ?
> Wenn DF1 Full Duplex, oder Modbus RTU, o.Ä. dann wäre es möglich mit ein Bussystem.




Muss ich klären.
Das teil kann entweder automatisch ASCI mit den Werten senden, oder bidirektional arbeiten.
Die Bidirektionale Sache wäre praktisch um die Ladeschlussspannung bzw. den Ladestrom zu manipulieren.


Das sind die Regler: 250/100

https://www.victronenergy.de/solar-charge-controllers/smartsolar%20mppt%20ve.can


Hier sind allgemeine Infos zur Kommunikation mit den Dingern:
https://www.victronenergy.de/upload/documents/Whitepaper-Data-communication-with-Victron-Energy-products_DE.pdf

Das Dokument verlinkt auf Seite-3 zu weiteren Infos zum Protokoll.



Teilweise haben die Regler auch CAN, das ist etwas verwirrend, aber laut Datenblatt hat er "VE.direct" was übersetzt RS232 ist.
https://www.victronenergy.de/upload/documents/Datasheet-SmartSolar-charge-controller-MPPT-250-60-up-to-250-100-DE.pdf

*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## PN/DP (17 Juli 2020)

Haben die Laderegler das "Color Control GX" Teil mit dran, bzw. wieviel kostet das? Das ist ein Modbus TCP Gateway zum VE.Direct RS232, und es übersetzt Standard Modbus TCP zum VE.Direct-Protocol.
VE.Direct Protocol FAQ
VE.Direct Whitepapers Protokollbeschreibungen

Da wäre die Datenkabellänge zu den Ladereglern unkritisch.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (17 Juli 2020)

Ja es ist verwirrend. Die Variante 250/100 ist nicht in das White Paper aufgelistet.

Die Protokollbeschreibungen bekommt man nur wenn man sein Mail Adresse ausgibt  :sb9:  



> Haben die Laderegler das "Color Control GX" Teil mit dran, bzw. wieviel kostet das? Das ist ein Modbus TCP Gateway zum VE.Direct RS232, und es übersetzt Standard Modbus TCP zum VE.Direct-Protocol.


Ich wette es kostet ungf. so viel wie die Siemens COM PtP Module


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2020)

Hast du dir diese mal angeschaut?

http://www.migotec.net/


----------



## Markus (17 Juli 2020)

Color Controll GX haben wir.
Allerdings hängt sich das ab 6 Laderegler ständig auf. 
Jetzt mit 10 Reglern und relativ viel anderem Kram (Akkus mit Can, BHKW, Heizung,...) soll eine 1500 der neue Boss werden.

Die Wechselrichter bleiben am CCGX und hängen darüber über Modus TCP an der Steuerung.


----------



## Markus (17 Juli 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du dir diese mal angeschaut?
> 
> http://www.migotec.net/



Wurde schon vorgeschlagen. 
Will ich mir mal ansehen. 

Weiß zufällig jemand was das Ding kosten soll?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (21 Juli 2020)

Hallo Markus,

wir betreiben einige von USR IOT, allerdings immer nur "solo"-Wandler:





Die setzen 1:1 auf Ethernet um. Den gibt es dann noch in einigen Mehrport-Varianten:

USR-N668 (8-Port)
USR-N520 (2-Port)
USR-N540 (4-Port)

Mit den Mehrport-Varianten habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, die Einzelport-Variante ist super und Preis-Leistungs-mäßig unschlagbar (gerade mal gegoogelt, der 8-Port um die 110 € brutto).  





Viele Grüße!


----------



## simon.s (20 August 2020)

Arduino wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. 
richte mir gerade sowas für Meinen PV-Wechselrichter zusammen.
Test auf dem Steckbrett hat funktioniert, nun gehts an die Platine.
RS232 <--> Ethernet. (ev auch Modbus TCP-Ip)


----------



## Hesse (4 August 2022)

simon.s schrieb:


> RS232 <--> Ethernet. (ev auch Modbus TCP-Ip)


 @simon.s was ist daraus geworden ?


Markus schrieb:


> wir haben hier ein internes Projekt wo wir aus 10 PV Ladereglern Daten in die SPS auslesen wollen.
> Die sprechen leider nur RS232.


@Markus wie habt ihr es gelöst ?

Habe selbiges Problem …. Mit S7-1200






						Step 7 - EHZ Zähler auslesen
					

Hallo. Sorry dass ich so lange nichts hab hören lassen. Tread ist nach wie vor aktuell, war aber beruflich die letzten 2  Wochen im Ausland und konnte nicht testen.   @ WinCCTia: hier das gewünschte Foto




					www.sps-forum.de


----------

